# 3.7 // NAMES WITH PICTURES



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 21, 2011)

These are our aldabra tortoises that are part of our breeding program in SW Florida. Three males and seven females. All of them have unique and very different personalities. All reside together on about one acre of improved and irrigated pasture, located about five miles from the Gulf.


 01). PEANUT (female)






 02). APRIL (female)





 03). NORMA (female)





 04). GRACE (female)





 05). SANDY (female)





 06). MISS GODLEY (female)





 07). SKY (female)





 08). SAMPSON (male)





 09). COWBOY (male)





 10). HOMMER (male)


----------



## jaizei (Aug 21, 2011)

Very nice to get to meet them all


----------



## l0velesly (Aug 21, 2011)

The males have a nice variety to choose from.


----------



## jeffbens0n (Aug 21, 2011)

Very cool greg, I've always wanted to see all of your herd like that it's nice to see them labeled individually. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AnthonyC (Aug 21, 2011)

I noticed you mentioned that you aren't far from The Gulf. Where are you located?... if you don't mind me asking. I purchased a home in New Port Richey which is relatively close to The Gulf. I know Florida is a long state but I would LOVE to see your majestic Aldabras in person one day... and of course you as well.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 21, 2011)

jeffbens0n said:


> Very cool greg, I've always wanted to see all of your herd like that it's nice to see them labeled individually. Thanks for sharing!


Thank you.


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 21, 2011)

Love your beautiful herd


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 21, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> I noticed you mentioned that you aren't far from The Gulf. Where are you located?... if you don't mind me asking. I purchased a home in New Port Richey which is relatively close to The Gulf. I know Florida is a long state but I would LOVE to see your majestic Aldabras in person one day... and of course you as well.


Naples, Collier County. As far south as you can get before thye Keys.





ChiKat said:


> Love your beautiful herd


Thank you.


----------



## Robert (Aug 21, 2011)

As always, awesome pics Greg! Always nice to put a name to a face!


----------



## dmmj (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice pics,makes me jealous


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Aug 21, 2011)

Very nice pics! It's great to be able to see them individually! Next mini aldabra intros??
- Now I won't have to go through the introducing when we camp outside with them.  haha!


----------



## exoticsdr (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow Greg, I'm speechless.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 21, 2011)

Is it just the picture or does Peanut actually have a more hmmm not sure what to call it, maybe a pinched in shell? Every time I see your pictures, I kick myself for not jumping on buying one years ago. Then I remind myself, back then I would have made the poor guy's life horrible with my lack of knowledge. Your gang is just incredible, so glad you share these awesome pictures and lives with us.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Aug 21, 2011)

All I can think and say is WHOA!! They are truly amazing!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 21, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Is it just the picture or does Peanut actually have a more hmmm not sure what to call it, maybe a pinched in shell? Every time I see your pictures, I kick myself for not jumping on buying one years ago. Then I remind myself, back then I would have made the poor guy's life horrible with my lack of knowledge. Your gang is just incredible, so glad you share these awesome pictures and lives with us.



Good observation Jacqui, Peanut is crooked. It is all cosmedic, she is one of our highest egg producers of the seven. I have had her since the late 80's. I purchased her with a group of five, the other four are relocated. She laid eggs the first year I recieved her. Fertility took longer. She lays two clutches on average ever year, sometimes three. She is the most shy and very healthy.


----------



## froghaven5 (Aug 21, 2011)

Very nice crew  Peanut doesn't seem like she likes her picture taken while she is eating


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 21, 2011)

froghaven5 said:


> Very nice crew  Peanut doesn't seem like she likes her picture taken while she is eating



She is our most shy female....When the meter reader use to read the electric meter at my old house, she would run away....LOL...I always knew when he was reading the meter, Peanut was on the run.

P.S. Just for this reason, the meter is know not near the torts at my current house.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 21, 2011)

They're beautiful, Greg; they look like gentle giants.


----------



## ascott (Aug 21, 2011)

Norma is absolutely sweet....it looks like she is trying to crouch down to the same level as the camera....I can say....I am loving Norma......all of your crew are marvelous


----------



## dmmj (Aug 21, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> froghaven5 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice crew  Peanut doesn't seem like she likes her picture taken while she is eating
> ...


ahhh who could be scared of peanut?


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Aug 21, 2011)

Very cool. Thanks for the introduction.


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 22, 2011)

What a wonderful sight of all those wonderful tortoises...


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Aug 22, 2011)

They are precious! As simple as that.


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Aug 22, 2011)

I love Sandy peepers in the photo. "She looking at you Kid"


----------



## ticothetort2 (Aug 22, 2011)

Very nice, thanks for sharing!


----------



## cemmons12 (Aug 22, 2011)

Great pictures, I love looking at your pic's! Makes me want to move back down there and get my own!! God how I miss Florida!


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Aug 22, 2011)

Absolutly fantastic, really nice individuals you've got, and the enclosure is so nicely embedded ! FAB !!!


----------



## Sky2Mina (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I always wanted to see all of them including names. <3


----------



## DesertGrandma (Aug 22, 2011)

very very nice


----------



## Turtle Guru (Aug 24, 2011)

very cool pics


----------



## goReptiles (Aug 25, 2011)

How do you keep them separated, as to who is who?


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 25, 2011)

simply incedible! ..... jUST awesooomeee!

jd~


----------

